# Powder coating a jack plate



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone do it? I have an Atlas Micro with the Hull reinforcement kit and am considering coating it white to match my new engine - Tohatsu white.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Check into hydro dipping/graphics. Bobs offers the option on their jackplates. They also powder coat. Both options should work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Once they get corrosion under it it’s over. Mil-spec anodizing is best for any aluminum like that that will be used in salt. Both options need complete disassembly so might as well do it right.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

CG only asked about making it white. Not longevity. I had thought about anodizing, but have never seen white. A quick search shows white is an issue. I could be wrong. Definitely agree anodizing would be the best.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> CG only asked about making it white. Not longevity. I had thought about anodizing, but have never seen white. A quick search shows white is an issue. I could be wrong. Definitely agree anodizing would be the best.


Don’t sas me boy.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Once they get corrosion under it it’s over. Mil-spec anodizing is best for any aluminum like that that will be used in salt. Both options need complete disassembly so might as well do it right.


Agree 100%. My buddy's 24 Yellowfin had a powder coated bobs jack plate and around the bolts it started bubbling just after a couple of years..... Once it starts you're done.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been told it's not worth it. Because of the movement the powder-coat chips off and makes a mess in short order. YMMV


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I've been told it's not worth it. Because of the movement the powder-coat chips off and makes a mess in short order. YMMV


You leave the friction areas masked off and greased. I have had 5 powdercoated Bob’s in my shop recently. The same could be done on an Atlas, just mask off the slide areas.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Some LineX franchises have the Ultra product that can be colored and is a smoother texture. That's the way I'd go, I love it on my grab bar and casting platform!
A lot of examples here - Sarasota Line X - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You leave the friction areas masked off and greased. I have had 5 powdercoated Bob’s in my shop recently. The same could be done on an Atlas, just mask off the slide areas.


That is what I was thinking as well. I may not go through the trouble, although it would look nice to have it all match.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> That is what I was thinking as well. I may not go through the trouble, although it would look nice to have it all match.


Here’s a new powdercoated Bob’s from a badass skiff I had in my shop Sunday and tested Monday.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

what about C cote?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ask the guys over at Porta Bracket. They can color match any hull and the finish is tough. When I had my Sheaffer built, they were able to perfectly match a custom gelcoat color. 

Not sure if they ever did a jackplate before?









Porta Bracket - Porta Products Corporation


The Porta Hydraulic Transom Bracket goes where no engine bracket has gone before. Straight up and straight down. It lifts from one to five outboard motors…effortlessly…hydraulically. What makes it unique is that it lifts the motors vertically, up to 22″, with setbacks of 17″-21″-26″. This allows...



portaproducts.com


----------



## HullMarineProducts (Apr 17, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> That is what I was thinking as well. I may not go through the trouble, although it would look nice to have it all match.


If you're going to powdercoat I would mask off any friction areas, but my recommendation on anything that may sit close to or below the waterline is to go with anodizing. The anodizing actually helps prevent galvanic corrosion between your aluminum and stainless parts. Powdercoating will likely accelerate this process by trapping salty moisture between the stainless bolts and aluminum.

Licking Tails actually did Cerakote on his Atlas Micro and it looked pretty good, but I don't know if they do anything but black.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

HullMarineProducts said:


> If you're going to powdercoat I would mask off any friction areas, but my recommendation on anything that may sit close to or below the waterline is to go with anodizing. The anodizing actually helps prevent galvanic corrosion between your aluminum and stainless parts. Powdercoating will likely accelerate this process by trapping salty moisture between the stainless bolts and aluminum.
> 
> Licking Tails actually did Cerakote on his Atlas Micro and it looked pretty good, but I don't know if they do anything but black.


Thanks Tyler - and also thanks for responding to my email about the reinforcement kit yesterday. This is Keith.


----------

